# DIY Newborn nest!!



## SabrinaO (Apr 13, 2011)

For less than $20 worth of vinyl fabric and some basic sewing skills you too can create a bean bag for your newborn sessions! Awesome savings when the "newborn nest" or the "shoot baby" costs $80-$100 not including shipping! 


I'm just proud of myself and I thought i'd share


----------



## Robin Usagani (Apr 13, 2011)

cool..   NJ.   

do you think the vinyl would reflects too much?  Maybe create a cotton cover for it that you can easily wash between sessions?


----------



## SabrinaO (Apr 13, 2011)

I made it vinyl so it would be waterproof. I never put babies on it without a  blanket (and a wee wee pad) acting as the backdrop


----------



## Robin Usagani (Apr 13, 2011)

True, I guess waterproof is helpful so they can go commando LOL.  I think the reflection may give you hot spot from your lighting though.  Maybe not.  I guess there is only one way to try it out.


----------



## SabrinaO (Apr 13, 2011)

What do you mean if there is a blanket over it? lol


----------



## Robin Usagani (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh nm.. just reread your post.  When is the test drive?


----------



## SabrinaO (Apr 13, 2011)

My first session with it


----------



## g-fi (Apr 14, 2011)

Did you use a tutorial or pattern? That is awesome!!


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Apr 14, 2011)

........and to think I just got rid of my bean-bag.... I just found a use for it! THANK YOU! Lovely photos, by the way. Well done!


----------



## ababysean (Apr 14, 2011)

How much would you charge me to make one of these for me, minus the shipping.  I can't sew worth a damn....

Message me!


----------



## gina_d (Apr 14, 2011)

Great job! Did you use polyester fiberfill or beanbag type stuffing to fill it?


----------



## the urban photo (Jun 22, 2011)

gina_d said:


> Great job! Did you use polyester fiberfill or beanbag type stuffing to fill it?



I'd be interested to know this as well..


----------



## mrweee (Oct 11, 2011)

please me to


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Oct 11, 2011)

You have in fact taught us TWO&#8203; things here. 1) how to make a beanbag and 2) I need a wee wee pad for under my bean bag, no more pausing my halo match when nature calls, but I digress. Nice job and good idea. The two shots posted look good. Not that you asked for C&C, but I would try to tone down the red blotchy skin tone in the second one.


----------



## jgooz (Oct 11, 2011)

awesome first session! keep em coming. and im not typically a big fan of newborn-ish type of photos. mostly because it reminds me of my two turds who happen to be teenagers now. not that they weren't all cute and cuddly, but we became better friends once they got a little bigger.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 11, 2011)

Original Manufacturer Underpads Tendersorb Disp 23 x36 Chucks (Cs 15-Bgs/10) (Catalog Category: Incontinence / Underpads - Disposable)

15 bags of 10 each. $48. "Look like a pro".    lol


----------



## TCampbell (Jan 29, 2013)

BTW, I saw the Gregory Crewsdon movie a few weekends back (great movie for photographers, btw!  See Gregory Crewdson Movie if you're interested in finding it) and one tip I picked up on in the movie that I would probably not have though of... 

They did a shot with a naked baby on a bed and a mother sitting nearby.  The parents would put the baby to sleep, try to set her down on the bed, and every time they set her down, she'd wake up and cry.  They couldn't figure out how to get the baby down on the bed without her waking and crying.  And then they hit upon it... the bed was TOO COLD.  They put a warming blanket under the sheets so the baby was on a WARM bed... and she slept beautifully.


----------



## KmH (Jan 29, 2013)

It's a 2011 thread dug up by a spammer.


----------

